# Hamster Owners, a little help please



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi guys! I haven't been on here for a while so hi! Ok, for my birthday, I got two Robovorski hamsters, Acorn and Walnut. I have a few questions to ask about them. First of all, I heard that a little bit of cat treats every now and then is good for them (correct me if I'm wrong). I was wondering if this kind was ok. 

Old Mother Hubbard Meaties Chicken Flavor 7.5 oz 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12925437&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Ingredients:

Whole Wheat Flour, Chicken, Oatmeal, Wheat Bran, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Cane Molasses, Turmeric, Natural Chicken Flavor, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative).

Also, I heard Milkbones were good for them (every once in a while, obviously) I was just going to get the mini, original. Are they Ok? Or should I get the puppy ones?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11783256&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Ingredients
Original contains wheat flour, wheat bran, meat and bone meal, milk, wheat germ, beef fat (mixed tocopherols), salt, natural flavor, dicalcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, brewer's dried yeast, malted barley flour, sodium metabisulfite (used as a preservative), choline chloride, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin and vitamin B12 supplement

Currently, their staple diet is All Living Things hamster and gerbil daily diet. (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4252254) I heard this wasn't very nutritious for them so I wanted to switch them to a mix of Mazuri hamster food, (http://www.mazuri.com/mazurihamstergerbildiet2lb-5e10.aspx) Oxbow hamster food, http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12179990 and Hazel Hamster Food http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754944&lmdn=Brand&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No Do you guys think this is a good combo? 

Also, is Oxbow timothy hay http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3135799&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No good? 

And I was going to get some cuttlebone, http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147210&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No as a source of calcium for them (and something to do) 

Thanks!:-D


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Not sure how different the dietary needs of Robovorski and Syrian hamsters are: But my girl gets a mix of her daily diet of Timothy Hay pellets, sunflower seeds and other Birdseed type foods as well as small pieces of one of the following fruits/vegetables 3x a week carrots, brussels sprouts, apples, dried cranberries, and peas and then once or twice a week I will give her a small amount of Evo wet cat food (usually duck flavored)....

She also gets a Mini MilkBone to chew on every so often.....


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I have no idea on the cat treats and Milk Bones. To be honest, Milk Bones aren't all that good for dogs, so I can't see how they would be good for hamsters. They are full of fillers. 

Oxbow is the only food I feed my guinea pigs. Mazuri is also a good brand. I can't say much about Hazel Hamster Food. I would say just get the Oxbow and Mazuri to mix. 

Do your Robos live together? While they "can" live together... they sometimes kill each other. Even ones that live together peacefully may turn on each other. Just know that is a risk if they live together. Working at a store that has Robos, I have seen the aftermath of a few fights. Both at our store, and with returns from customers (sometimes alive, sometimes only bits and pieces).


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh... Thanks for the warning, NeptunesMom. I'll be sure to keep a close eye on them. So far, there have been no fights and they've gotten along pretty well. So I'll try some of that Evo cat food SeaKnight suggested. So I guess Ill continue thinking about the milk bones, though now that i look at the ingredients list more carefully, they don't look all that healthy. Also, SeaKnight, I think the dietary needs of the hamsters are similar because robos, like syrians don't get diabetes as easily as the other species of dwarf hamsters, so sugary foods can be fed.


----------



## Beezu (Mar 9, 2013)

I work at a pet supply store that sells hamsters. theres one that got in a fight with another and her face got a little messed up. shes a real bitch now. she bit me when i was cleaning her cage this morning. 

we feed the hamsters and gerbils sunseed vita hamster and gerbil food. 

we also opened one of the sample packets of cat food .. i think taste of the wild or maybe natural balance and gave some of that to the hamsters and gerbils. 

if you go evo, def stay away from the dry food. natura pet food has had so many issues with recalls lately. just as we get it back on the shelves we have to pull it all off again. natura = evo, innova, and california natural. only the dry food, wet wasnt affected. 

we also give them critter cubes. its fun to watch the hamsters pack their pouches with a critter cube or three. 

Also! Fun fact! some hamsters can be "litter trained"! if you stick a pickle jar in there, sometimes they will mostly just poop in the jar. doesnt work with all hamsters, but its pretty handy when it works.


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

Old Mother Hubbard: All the ingredients are okay for hams to eat, besides tumeric. It is a spice and can irritate the stomach.

Milk bones: As you said, they are okay once in a while as a treat. It will help wear down your hams' teeth. As long as they don't contain garlic, the original/original minis is the best.

Hazel Hamster/Oxbow/Mazuri/hay: Giving all of them is a good variety. Hazel Hamster and Mazuri are very good choices. Oxbow on it's own doesn't have protein (15%, a good range is 17-22%), but as long you supplement it with HH/Mazuri, it will be okay. :-D Oxbow timothy is good too, it's a good quality hay (something I learned while double checking that is that if the hay pokes your hand when you hold a bunch of it, it will hurt your hams too :shock

Cuttle bones are good for the calcium. I'm not sure how much would be given though. s:


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, Beezu, Litter training seems nice... I'll be sure to stay away from the dry cat food. 

Sweetea, do you, by any chance know any other high quality/protein treat foods i can give the hamsters? I let them try a little Evo, they don't seem to be that interested, though they are a little sleepy, so its hard to judge. Do you know how much cuttle bone would be considered safe? I was thinking i could put it in their cage once a week, just overnight and then take it out and do the same the the next week. Do you think this is a good amount or should i feed less or more? And the Old mother Hubbard stuff, so it's not safe? Lol sorry I'm a little but confused.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Nevermind, subject already address


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I always fed Hazel Hamster and oxbow. Milkbones are fine  They are a great treat. Also lots of leafy greens and extra proteins are needed for healthy hammies. 

They do not need an additional source of calcium, all good foods are fortified.

the BEST high protein treat is to make them a little omlette ... No butter salt milk etc... Mine LOVED Them


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Acorn and Walnut, what cute names!
I don't know a whole lot about the food and stuff that you are asking about, but I just wanted to say congratulations on the new hamsters! I had a teddy bear hamster when I was little named Biscuit, one of the best pets I have ever had. Sunflower seeds were his favorite, your little ones might like them too. 
I have had one bad experience with housing two hamsters together, but if you keep an eye on things it should be okay.
Good luck with them!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, TheTrojanBetta! My hams are OBSESSED with sunflower seeds also. Biscuit is an adorable name as well :thankyou:


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

The problem is Syrians ( The teddy bear, panda bear etc) are solitary. Dwarfs ( Russian campbells, Winter White and Robo's) all have the potential to enjoy another of the same species company but this can be very hit or miss.


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

aqua001 said:


> Sweetea, do you, by any chance know any other high quality/protein treat foods i can give the hamsters? I let them try a little Evo, they don't seem to be that interested, though they are a little sleepy, so its hard to judge. Do you know how much cuttle bone would be considered safe? I was thinking i could put it in their cage once a week, just overnight and then take it out and do the same the the next week. Do you think this is a good amount or should i feed less or more? And the Old mother Hubbard stuff, so it's not safe? Lol sorry I'm a little but confused.


You can give plain boiled chicken, uncooked silken/firm tofu, and the white part of a boiled egg. If you're okay with crickets/mealworms, those can given too. Once a week with the cuttlebone is good. :-D And yeah, the old mother hubbard treat wouldn't be good for the hams because of the tumeric. x_X


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks, sweetea. Time for some cuttlebone hammies!!!!! lol. 
I found this chicken jerky thing that was technically made for ferrets but I was wondering if it would be ok for the hamsters. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11535479
the ingredients are: chicken, vegetable glycerine and natural flavor

I really want to feed them fresh chicken and stuff just i don't really think my mom wants me to cook an unflavored chicken all the time for the hamsters (and also i don't have that much time. i haven't even started my summer HW and I'm typing this up as i go to Crew practice o.o) 

I'll probebly get some mealworms. Do they have to be live? or can they be freeze dried? And I have blocks of Omega One preeze dried brine shrimp that my bettas dont like at all so I was wondering if I would feed them some every now and then because they are high in protein. 

thanks!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

freeze dried have almost no nutritional value. you can also do a little cheese here and there, It has protein and calcium. 

I would not feed them anything freeze dried personally. 

Also for protein believe it or not I use to do very high quality dog food ( Small breed) just a piece here and there. 

The dog food is a little controversial but i have had hamsters for years and never had any issues.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Just a chime in, but Hazel Hamster by Supreme Petfoods is one of the best choices for daily food. I haven't heard much about their treats, but I would imagine they are just as well-made.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, briz, I'm planning on getting some Hazel hamster next time i stop by at petsmart. 

Elliriyanna, what brand? I've looked for a while but haven't found anything with 100 percent safe ingredients. And how much is a good amount?

Thanks!


----------

